# التنين في الكتاب المقدس !!



## محمد خير الخلق (8 مايو 2007)

والان نبدأ موضوعنا ^_^ 
----------------------
رُؤْيَا يُوحَنَّا اللاَّهُوتِيِّ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الثَّانِي عَشَرَ 


3وَظَهَرَتْ آيَةٌ أُخْرَى فِي السَّمَاءِ: هُوَذَا *تِنِّينٌ* عَظِيمٌ أَحْمَرُ *لَهُ سَبْعَةُ رُؤُوسٍ وَعَشَرَةُ قُرُونٍ، وَعَلَى رُؤُوسِهِ سَبْعَةُ تِيجَانٍ*. 4وَذَنَبُهُ يَجُرُّ ثُلْثَ نُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ فَطَرَحَهَا إِلَى الأَرْضِ. *وَالتِّنِّينُ *وَقَفَ أَمَامَ الْمَرْأَةِ الْعَتِيدَةِ أَنْ تَلِدَ حَتَّى يَبْتَلِعَ وَلَدَهَا مَتَى وَلَدَتْ.


سِفْرُ اَلتَّكْوِينِ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ اَلأوَّلُ

21*فَخَلَقَ اَللهُ اَلتَّنَانِينَ اَلْعِظَامَ* وَكُلَّ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ تَدِبُّ اَلَّتِي فَاضَتْ بِهَا اَلْمِيَاهُ كَأَجْنَاسِهَا وَكُلَّ طَائِرٍ ذِي جَنَاحٍ كَجِنْسِهِ. وَرَأَى اَللهُ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ.

التنانين تعيش بالغابات صح ؟ :thnk0001: 

اعتقد انه فيلم سيد الخواتم مقتبس من هالكلام ؟
^_^

*أشهد ان لا اله الا الله وأشهد ان محمدا رسول الله*


----------



## My Rock (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: التنين في الكتاب المقدس !!*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
مرحب بك يا اخ محمد

اولا احب ان انوهك الى ان تتخذ عنوان افضل لمواضيعك
و هنا انت تسأل و نحن نجيب و نرد على كل الشبهات المزعومة
فعيب عليك قبل ان تسأل تعنون عنوان موضوعك بخلاصة باطلة

و الى سؤالك:



محمد خير الخلق قال:


> والان نبدأ موضوعنا ^_^
> ----------------------
> رُؤْيَا يُوحَنَّا اللاَّهُوتِيِّ
> اَلأَصْحَاحُ الثَّانِي عَشَرَ
> ...


 
سفر الرؤيا هو سفر ينقل لنا رؤية رائها الرسول يوحنا, فهي تحتوي على رموز و اشارات لما سيحدث في يوم الدينونة 
فالتنين و شكله ليس اشارة الى حيوان يعيش معنا اليوم, بل اشارة و تصوير الي ما سيحدث في وقت الدينونة
حاول ان تقرأ السفر بالكامل لتفهم
فلا تبني خلاصتك على سطر او سطرين






> سِفْرُ اَلتَّكْوِينِ
> اَلأَصْحَاحُ اَلأوَّلُ
> 
> 21*فَخَلَقَ اَللهُ اَلتَّنَانِينَ اَلْعِظَامَ* وَكُلَّ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ تَدِبُّ اَلَّتِي فَاضَتْ بِهَا اَلْمِيَاهُ كَأَجْنَاسِهَا وَكُلَّ طَائِرٍ ذِي جَنَاحٍ كَجِنْسِهِ. وَرَأَى اَللهُ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ.


 
سبق و شرحنا مرارا و تكرار معنى كلمة التنانين العظام التي وردت باللغة العبرية

و نعيد:
الكلمة جائت بلفظة תּנּים תּנּין و التي تعني :
a marine or land _monster_, that is, _sea_ _serpent_ or _jackal: - _dragon, sea-monster, serpent, whale.
اي وحش, ثعبان, افعى, مخلوق مائي كالحوت

فهذا ما قصد به في سفر التكوين و لو تعبت نفسك حبتين و راجعت ان ترجمة اخرى, لرأيت التفسير الاقرب للنص الاصلي 
 



> اعتقد انه فيلم سيد الخواتم مقتبس من هالكلام ؟


 
عيب عليك قلة الادب هذه
انت ضيف و تسأل و نحن نجيبك بكل محبة و ادب, فقلة الادب هذه لن تنفعك بشئ
فأترك هذه التعليقات السخيفة جانبا و أسأل بأدب و احترام

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الحق أقول (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التنين في الكتاب المقدس !!*

أستاذ مي روك لي سؤال

لو كان معنى التنين الوارد في كتابكم المقدس هو الحوت فلماذا لم يأتي بمعناه الصحيح؟؟؟؟

و إذا كان هذا خطأ في الترجمة فلم لم يصحح ؟؟؟ 

و إذا كنت تعترف بإنه خطأ في الترجمة فهذا واحد من الأخطاء التي تعترفوا بها في كتابكم 

و لي سؤال ما معنى كلمة مقدس؟؟؟؟


و بالنسبة لسفر الرؤية أكيد يوحنا مش هيكلم الناس عن التنين و هي متعرفش إيه التنين ده أكيد للتنين أصل عندكم 

أنا منتظر أجاباتكم  ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التنين في الكتاب المقدس !!*



الحق أقول قال:


> أستاذ مي روك لي سؤال
> 
> لو كان معنى التنين الوارد في كتابكم المقدس هو الحوت فلماذا لم يأتي بمعناه الصحيح؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

ردينا على هذا السؤال في موضوع هل خلق ألله تنانين ؟ 



> و لي سؤال ما معنى كلمة مقدس؟؟؟؟


 
مقدس يعني مقدس, هي تحتاج لشرح؟




> و بالنسبة لسفر الرؤية أكيد يوحنا مش هيكلم الناس عن التنين و هي متعرفش إيه التنين ده أكيد للتنين أصل عندكم


 
يوحنا في سفر الرؤية يكتب عن رؤية و ليس عن حدث حصل في وقتها.
هي رموز و اشارات لما سيحصل مستقبلا


----------



## صوت الرب (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التنين في الكتاب المقدس !!*

*أخي محمد خير الخلق
أعتمدت الكنيسة تفسير رؤيا يوحنا بالتفسير الروحي و ليس الحرفي
أما للآيات التي كتبتها ستعرف معانيها من تفسير أنطونيوس فكري :
.
آية ٣ "و ظهرت اية اخرى في السماء هوذا تنين عظيم احمر له سبعة رؤوس و عشرة
قرون و على رؤوسه سبعة تيجان".
+ (١٥- آية آخرى فى السماء = فالشيطان أصله من السماء وسقط (أش ١٢:١٤
١٧ ) هوذا تنين = إشارة لقوته الهائلة وقوته. - (مز ١١:٢٨
أحمر = فالسيد المسيح قال عنه كان قتالا للناس من البدء يو ٤٤:٨ . وكان السبب بخداعه
لأبوينا الأوليين آدم وحواء فى هلاك البشر. لذلك ففى نفس الآية يو ٤٤:٨ التى يقول فيها
السيد عن الشيطان أنه كان قتالا للناس من البدء، يضيف أنه كذاب وأبو الكذاب وأنه ليس فيه
حق، فبخداعه أهلك البشر. ولكم أثار أيضا إضطهادات دموية ضد المؤمنين سال فيها دم
كثير.
وهو لا يكف عن التخريب والتدمير محاولا إهلاك أولاد الله. فالرأس إشارة للفكر.
له سبعة رؤوس = رقم ٧ هو رقم الكمال والمعنى أنه دائم التفكير فى القتال. وقد تشير
الرؤوس السبعة للسبعة الممالك التى يعمل فيهم إبليس ليضطهدوا شعب الله كما سيأتى ذكره
&
آية ٤ "و ذنبه يجر ثلث نجوم السماء فطرحها الى الارض و التنين وقف امام المراة
العتيدة ان تلد حتى يبتلع ولدها متى ولدت".
نجوم السماء = نفهم من هذا أن الشيطان، الملاك الساقط جذب معه ثلث الملائكة فصاروا
شياطين (يه ٦). وربما تشير لنجاحه فى إسقاط عدد كبير من المؤمنين. فطرحها إلى الأرض
= لم يعودوا بعد إلى السماء، وصار مجال عملهم الأرض. وهو حاول أن يبتلع المسيح الذى
سيولد، إبتداء من إثارته لهيرودس ليقتل المسيح الطفل فقتل أطفال بيت لحم وحتى محاولته أن
يمسك نفسه عند موته على الصليب كما تعود أن يمسك كل نفوس بنى آدم ليأخذهم عند موتهم
إلى الجحيم. لكن المسيح الذى بلا خطية إنتصر عليه وأمسكه، وذلك شرحه السيد المسيح
حينما قال " رئيس هذا العالم يأتى ولبس له فى شىء (يو ٣٠:١٤ ). فالمسيح لم يقبل من يده
أى خطية. ولذلك قام المسيح من الموت منتصرا على الموت وعلى إبليس. ونرى فى الآية
الآتية صعود المسيح بجسده للسماء ليعد لنا مكانا.*


----------



## ra.mi62 (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التنين في الكتاب المقدس !!*




> ----------------------
> رُؤْيَا يُوحَنَّا اللاَّهُوتِيِّ
> اَلأَصْحَاحُ الثَّانِي عَشَرَ
> 
> ...




* هذه العبارة النبوية تفسر بمقارنتها بغيرها من أقوال الكتاب المقدس، فهي تفسر بعضها بعضاً, ومن مقارنتها يتضح أن المراد بالمرأة شعب الله، أي الشعب القديم التي تُشبَّه الإمرأة، والمسيح أتى من نسلها حسب الجسد, وهي متوشحة شمس برّ ربنا يسوع المسيح، وتضيء بأشعته, فيُنسب إليها بِرُّ المسيح بالإيمان به,*
*(2) المراد بقوله والقمر تحت رجليها العالم، فهي تقف عليه ولكنها فوقه، يعني أن آمالها وأعمالها رفيعة سماوية وليست أرضية فانية,*
*(3) أما قوله وعلى رأسها إكليل من 12 كوكباً فيرمز إلى الأسباط الإثني عشر *
*(4) أما قوله تصرخ متمخّضة فيعني أنها متألمة وهذا هو ضيق يعقوب وسيولد منها البقية التقية من الشعب القديم*
*(5) عدو المرأة، وهو مملكة الشيطان،ورئيسها إبليس الحية القديمة*
*(6) والمراد بقوله له سبعة رؤوس مدينة روما الوثنية، فإنها مبنية على سبعة جبال,*
*(7) والمراد بقوله عشرة قرون عشرة ملوك، *
*(8) والمراد بقوله وعلى رؤوسه سبعة تيجان هو سبعة ملوك، وقد فسر الرسول ذلك كما في (17: 10),*
*(9) والمراد بقوله وذَنَبه يجر ثُلث نجوم السماء فطرحها إلى الأرض هو ثلث الملائكة الذين وقفوا إلى جانب الشيطان في ثورته*
*(10) والمراد بقوله وقف أمام المرأة العتيدة أن تلد حتى يبتلع ولدها متى ولدت هو أنه بذل الجهد في قتل المسيح الذي أتى من هذه الأمة، بل حاول استئصالها,*
*(11) ولدت ابناً ذكراً (آية 5): هو المسيح له المجد الذي سيرعى الأمم بعصا من حديد كما في المزمور الثاني,*
*(12) حصلت عناية بهذا الولد، فإنه اختُطِف إلى الله وإلى عرشه يرمز إلى إنتصار المسيح وصعوده *
*(13) والمراد بقوله والمرأة هربت إلى البرية حيث لها موضع مُعَدّ من الله لكي يعولوها هناك هو أن الله حفظ البقية التقية وقت اضطهاداتها، وتكفّل بسلامتها، وكانت شدائدها هذه لمدة من الزمن, 1260 يوم إلى الضيقة العظيمة*

*وظهرت آية عظيمة في السماء، امرأة متسربلة بالشمس، والقمر تحت رجليها، وعلى رأسها إكليل من اثني عشر كوكباً*
*لا يقال إن المرأة في السماء، بل إننا هنا نرى فقط تقدير السماء لهذه المرأة. أو بعبارة أخرى نرى هنا الأمة في نظر السماء، وكما سترى في أمجادها المستقبلة (إش60 :1). على أن وقت البركة لم يحن بعد، لذا فنفس المرأة تُري في مشهد ألم وضيق «وهي حبلى متمخضة ومتوجعة لتلد» - نحن نعرف أن آلام المخاض هي نتيجة لخطية المرأة (تك 3 :16)، وهكذا هنا الأمة أيضاً ستجتاز في الضيقة العظيمة المشبهة بالمخاض بسبب خطيتها. ثم إن آلام المخاض تعقبها أفراح الولادة (يو16 :21)، وهذا ما سوف يحدث مع الأمة في أفراح الملك الألفي (انظر مي 5 :1-4، إش 66 :7-12).*
*المنظر الثالث :إن كان المنظر الأول قدم لنا المسيح، نسل المرأة، والمنظر الثاني قدم لنا الأمة اليهودية التي منها ولد المسيح حسب الجسد (المرأة نفسها)، فإن هذا المنظر يقدم لنا عدو المسيح وعدو الأمة (قارن مع تك3 :15). يقول الرائي «وظهرت آية أخرى في السماء. هوذا تنين عظيم أحمر له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون وعلى رؤوسه سبعة تيجان وذنبه يجر ثلث نجوم السماء»، وممكن أن نعتبره يمثل لنا -الثالوث الأنجس؛ الشيطان والوحش والنبي الكذاب.*
*فالتنين :هو إبليس (ع9).*
*ورؤوس التنين السبعة وقرونة العشرة :تذكرنا بالوحش الطالع من البحر؛ زعيم الإمبراطورية العائدة إلى الحياة (أصحاح 13 :1).*
*والذنب :يذكرنا بالنبي الكذاب (إش9 :15).*
*وأصحاح 12 يركز الكلام على التنين. ثم أصحاح 13 يكلمنا عن الوحش أصحاح 12، 13 يقدمان لنا سبع شخصيات مختلفة :*
*المرأة :الأمة الإسرائيلية *
*التنين :الشيطان *
*الابن الذكر :المسيح *
*ميخائيل :الملاك القائم من الله لبني إسرائيل (دا12) *
*باقي نسلها :البقية التقية *
*الوحش الطالع من البحر :زعيم روما *
*الوحش الطالع من الأرض :النبي الكذاب. *
*والنبي الكذاب. إنه يبدأ بالعدو الأصلي ، لأن هناك عداوة دفينة في قلب الشيطان نحو المرأة من أيام السقوط في الجنة لما قال الله للحية «أضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها» (تك3 :15). وهنا نرى العداوة بين الشيطان وبين الأمة التي منها أتي المسيح. والعداء في حقيقته موجه إلى المسيح ذاته «والتنين وقف أمام المرأة العتيدة أن تلد حتى يبتلع ولدها متي ولدت».*
*لكنها ولدت الابن الذكر؛ ربنا يسوع المسيح. ولم يقو الشيطان عليه رغم أنه أهاج العالم ضده وأصدر الحكم بموته. ولكن كان في هذا إبادة للشيطان نفسه. ثم «اختطف ولدها إلى الله وإلى عرشه». فمَنْ يبقي إذاً أمام التنين الغاضب الهائج؟ لم يبق سوي المرأة ذاتها.*
*ثم يتحدث بعد هذا العرض السريع عن تفصيل ما سيحدث فيذكر أنه بعد فترة مبتدأ الأوجاع ستحدث معركة في دائرة غير المنظور لمزيد من التفاصيل عن الحروب في دائرة غير المنظور، وعن مراحل سقطات الشيطان الخمس سابقاً ولاحقاً، انظر كتاب "الشيطان" للمؤلف. لاسيما الفصل 22 بين ميخائيل والملاك ميخائيل معني اسمه «من مثل الله ؟» ها هو يحارب الشخص الذي أغوى حواء بقوله «يوم تأكلان منه.. تكونان كالله» (تك 3 :5). إنه يحارب إبليس الذي أراد أن يرفع كرسيه ويصير «مثل العلى » (إش 14 : 14).* وملائكته وبين إبليس وملائكته، ستكون نتيجتها أن يُطرد الشيطان من السماء وستتم عندئذ النبوة الني نطق بها ربنا «رأيت الشيطان ساقطاً مثل البرق من السماء» (لو10 :18).*
*عند اختطاف الابن الذكر إلى السماء , طُرح الشيطان من السماء. وبصدد نزولنا مع المسيح إلى الأرض (أصحاح19 :11-20 :3) سيُربط الشيطان ويُطرح في الهاوية!*
*ويذكر الرائي هنا أربعة أسماء للشيطان مرتبطة بأنشطته المختلفة، فيقول :*
*تنين : وحش دموي ، بالنسبة للمسيح إذ كان يريد أن يبتلعه.*
*وحية :أي الماكر، بالنسبة للعالم الذي يُضل الساكنين فيه.*
*ثم إبليس :أي المشتكي أو الواشي ، بالنسبة للمؤمنين.*
*وأخيراً الشيطان :أي المضطهد، بالنسبة للشهود على الأرض.*
*فالمسيحيون يقارنون أقوال الكتاب ببعضه ويفسرونها, ولا ينكر أن سفر الرؤيا استعمل في أقوال النبوات استعارات وتشبيهات، غير أنها مفسَّرة في الكتاب المقدس، كما قلنا إن سفر الرؤيا 404 آية، 275 آية منها مقتبسة من العهد القديم *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: التنين في الكتاب المقدس !!*

++لقد أجاب الإخوة بإجابات حاسمة مستفيضة ، فلا مجال للزيادة ، ولكنى سأذكر ما شاهدته فعلاً فى برامج تليفزيونية فضائية .
++فقد شاهدت ثلاث حلقات منفصلة فى أوقات منفصلة ، عن تنانين أرضية -- فى جزيرة بجنوب شرقى آسيا -- ضخمة الحجم ، وقال العلماء أنها تنتمى للديناصورات ، وقد بحثت عنها فى النت ، فوجدتها تحت كلمة Dragon 
++ وقد سبق أن شاهدت حلقة عن تنين بحرى ، برمائى ، بقرب أندونيسيا أيضاً ، ويتميز عن السابق -- برغم أنه أصغر حجماً -- بشراسة عيونه ، وبوجود عـُـرف على رقبته ، مثل الديك البلدى . 
++ كما شاهدت صنفاً ثالثاً من التنانين ،  تعيش فى جزيرة مهجورة ، وهى برمائية أيضاً  ، كما أن لها عـُـرف ضخم ، يصبح بلون الدم عندما تتصارع . ((( حتى أن منظرهم ، ذكــَّرنى بصورة مارجرجس وهو يطعن التنين ))) .
++++ ولكنى لا أقصد أن معنى سفر الرؤية هو مادى ، بل -- كما قال الإخوة الأحباء --  إنه روحى تماماً . لأن الشيطان يتسمى بالتنين والحية ، فى سفر الرؤية أيضاً .


----------

